# Best tires so far!



## Rorschach1 (Sep 19, 2011)

We have had these on about a month. I think they are the best tire set so far due to the a large UST tire in a 29 and a tight fit on the rim. Loose and climbing with lots of rocks are important for us and the rear has the best grip on climbing and the front extra volume and size holds good. We run tubeless and so far about 20-25psi in the front and 30-35psi in the rear. The extra volume in the front allowed us to decrease the pressure and it rolls so much smoother. 
Maxxis DHF 2.5 front
Maxxis DHR II 2.4 rear
Minion DHF | Maxxis Tires USA
Minion DHR II | Maxxis Tires USA


----------



## moodray (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback; that looks like a nice combo.

We've been running Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 front and rear and really like them as well, but they get chewed up rather quickly in rocky conditions...

On our 27.5 full-susp Calfee Tetra (currently in production phase), we're going to give a wider rim (Nox Kitsuma or Farlow) and tire (Maxxis Forekaster 2.6" or similar) a shot.

2.6" tires are just trickling out from the tire brands, but I have a feeling they will have very nice qualities on a tandem, giving additional stability and traction in loose conditions, while not adding unwanted bulk...

It's good to have options (even if it creates some confusion!).


----------



## moodray (Aug 21, 2010)

Just a quick followup: DHF and DHR II soon out in 2.6" size.

Can't wait to try out a few of these wider tires to see where the sweet spot lies...:thumbsup:


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

We run the same combination in 26" and fine them excellent. We use the DH carcass which is a bit heavy but the side walls are very strong which means we need to drop the tyre pressure a fair bit. About 6 psi less compared to a lighter tyre.


----------



## twocicle (Mar 9, 2017)

I am setting up a newly acquired Fandango 29er (frame is a few years old) and observe that many people are using Ardents for either just the front (2.4), or both front and rear (some say only 2.25 fit, others have had 2.4 fit - wide rims the key?). 

These DH F&RII tires measure small compared to the Ardent, so it may be possible for me to run the DH sizes mentioned ( DHF 2.5, DHRII 2.4).

Asking around from some tandem mtb enthusiasts, some feel the DH tires are way overkill for tandems, and for those that actually ride up long long hills... DH are way heavy too.

So, the DH are the "best tire set so far" for what purpose? All terrain, single track... etc?


----------

